# Obama's pic for Supreme Court



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I already forgot the name, darn. Anyway, a Hispanic woman that is the most liberal of the six on his short list is who Obama has nominated for the Supreme Court. Napolitano was the one that had our vets, Christians, gun owners etc named as terrorists for homeland security to watch, and this woman is more liberal than that. So my question is: is this what the liberals told us would be a centrist president? Ya right.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Sonia Sotomayor

Meh... she's replacing Souter... All of the rumored vacancies are from the "liberal side". Unless Obama gets a 3rd term, or Kennedy, Scalia, Thomas, Alito, or Roberts gets hit by a bus, his effect on the makeup will be negligible.

Obama has it in for strict constructionists, like Scalia, but on the plus side, he does have a healthy respect for precedent. We've got Heller, and Miller on our side.

Plus, look at Souter, he was supposed to be conservative. Supreme Court nominees are like a box of chocolates...


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

omegax said:


> Plus, look at Souter, he was supposed to be conservative. Supreme Court nominees are like a box of chocolates...


Isn't that the truth. With the way congress and the Prez are going the issues we quivel over concerning SCOTUS it is small beans. Right now.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obama had said the most important attribute for a judge is empathy. I got a kick out of Glen Beck on Fox news this morning. He asked if they were going to redo the statue in front of the Supreme Court where a blindfolded lady justice is replaced with one where she peaks under the blindfold. You might be more equal ( I know no such thing) if your a minority etc.


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

She was helped along by Bush 41 who appointed her to a court back in his term. This is just another knife placed into the backs of conservatives by the Bush family.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Candiru said:


> She was helped along by Bush 41 who appointed her to a court back in his term. This is just another knife placed into the backs of conservatives by the Bush family.


You know I was thinking about that. Remember Souter was supposed to be conservative? One would think he spent most of his career pretending to be conservative simply to deceive everyone. Once on the Supreme Court he became very liberal. I have some reservations about the Bush's starting with their pet term "New World Order". I get even more worried since that term fits in with "The Obama Deception".


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Rumble has it Bush made a deal with Moynihan for her nomination and some legislation Bush wanted.George HW that is.

It is getting as plain as the nose on our faces Plainsman. Yeah?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The gal's name is Sotomayor. Typical far left lib the Dear Leader is touting as a moderate. She's openly stated she's better at making important decisions than a W/M because she's a hispanic female (but in no way sees this statement as racist), has openly stated that the Appelate Courts make social policy, and rightfully so, and of her decisions that have been appealed to the Supremes, 60% have been reversed...

Come on now, Dear Leader, is a hispanic Nancy Pelsosi the best you can come up with?...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

She has also issued an opinion that the 2nd Amendment does NOT guarantee an individuals right to own a gun. And that was after the DC vs. Heller case. This choice puts the GOP in a pickle of sorts. Oppose to loudly and you are going to hear "RACISTS" from sea-to-shining-sea".


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Alito said some very similar things about his background, and the next sentence out of he mouth after the one about appellate courts making policy was that she rejects that. Conveniently, nobody ever plays that bit of the tape.

The woman was on a 3 judge panel and agreed with the conservative something like 85% of the time. The sky isn't falling. She's replacing Souter. The makeup is still the same.

The Heller decision was largely based on the Miller decision. It wasn't as big of a win as everybody thinks it was, since they ruled fairly narrowly to overturn an outright ban, but didn't strike down states (or localities) abilities to regulate. The ruling about 2a not applying to the states an extremely short one that basically just said that they couldn't overturn an 1886 ruling. I don't know much about that ruling, however. I'm concerned, but not overly so. We still have Miller and Heller. If she's that concerned about precedent, it can't be all bad.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

omegax said:


> Alito said some very similar things about his background, *and the next sentence out of he mouth after the one about appellate courts making policy was that she rejects that. Conveniently, nobody ever plays that bit of the tape.*
> 
> The woman was on a 3 judge panel and agreed with the conservative something like 85% of the time. The sky isn't falling. She's replacing Souter. The makeup is still the same.
> 
> The Heller decision was largely based on the Miller decision. It wasn't as big of a win as everybody thinks it was, since they ruled fairly narrowly to overturn an outright ban, but didn't strike down states (or localities) abilities to regulate. The ruling about 2a not applying to the states an extremely short one that basically just said that they couldn't overturn an 1886 ruling. I don't know much about that ruling, however. I'm concerned, but not overly so. We still have Miller and Heller. If she's that concerned about precedent, it can't be all bad.


I think she only did that because she realized it was on tape she even stated that SOOO I think shes lying

However she is correct unfortunately though those judges do make policy with their decisions.

Shes a lot bigger problem long term because she believes this and will always make decisions based on personal bias and not constitutional law

Supreme Court Judges are judges for life... read the book "men in Black" its very dry but will give you guys insight on how much of a problem this has been over the course of US history whether they lean left or right


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If they are like all other judges and cops they can legally lie to you if they want. uke:


----------

